# 25-31 PCi & PC12-NSD?



## citizen arcane (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm buying a new sub to go with my PCi and have a question on how best to integrate it into my system. Is the lower extension different enough with PC12 to warrant gain matching the two instead of level matching?

Published specs:

PCI - 25Hz +/- 3 dB
PC12 - 18Hz +/- 3 dB

Thanks.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

IMO I would add the second sub as the PCi to match your existing one but I know that you can mix and match subs, it will just take a little more time and patience to get them set up, but all you need to do is just balance them out with an SPL meter, you can set you gain the same as your first sub and see what results you get and if you need to lower it then that is fine, its called tweaking


----------



## citizen arcane (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

The suggestion of adding a second PCi isn't an option - it's no longer being produced by SVS and seems to be supplanted by the PC12.

I am however replacing the original Bash amp on the PCI with a matching Sledge amp of the PC12 so headroom between the two subs should be the same. The subs will roughly be equidistant to the listening positions, in the same room environments (room gain shouldn't be an issue) and I won't be squeezing out the max LFE SPLs from my sub set-up - so I believe level matching would be the place to start.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It sounds like you have already got a good plan citizen arcane, let us know how you get on :T


----------

